# Celebrity siting..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2009)

I saw celebrity wrestler Brian Knobs earlier at the local bar.  He's an A-town native and had some appearances on Hogan Knows Best.  Anyway here is the most flattering picture of him I can find of him..and the camara does add 10 or 30 pounds..


----------



## Paul (Jul 21, 2009)

I talk to Bob Backlund all the time at my gym.

http://www.obsessedwithwrestling.com/profiles/b/bob-backlund.php

One of the nicest guys I've met.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 24, 2009)

by far my favorite pro wrestler was andre the giant.  he was the man.  i even had his rubber action figure.


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2009)

Stories of Andre are interesting to read. You have to admire the ability to drink 119 beers in 6 hours...

http://madconomist.com/5-coolest-beer-records


----------



## noski (Jul 24, 2009)

I carried Chuck Mangione's Flugelhorn (don't go there) and met Tommy Shaw (Styx) by accident (knocked on the wrong hotel door. I woke him up, and man- his hair was a MESS!)


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 24, 2009)

i was in an elevator with the Rock and 2 of his body guards.  thought he was a hoops player at first then he started talking about his performance on the elevator TV running WWE highlights.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 24, 2009)

Passed Sly Stallone on the street a few years ago.  Man, he's short.

Passed Kareem also on the street - Man he's tall.

But the tallest dude I ever saw on the street was George Bell, 7'8"

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21677547/


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Passed Sly Stallone on the street a few years ago.  Man, he's short.
> 
> Passed Kareem also on the street - Man he's tall.
> 
> ...



Ran into Ed Koch one day as he was coming out of Central Park. Very tall.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> by far my favorite pro wrestler was andre the giant.  he was the man.  i even had his rubber action figure.



I liked his role in The Princess Bride.  Anyway the owner of the local bar is a big wrestling fan and there are signed photos of many of the greats and alot of other sports celebritys.  NBA great Daryl Dawkins lives in my hood and I sometimes see him at the local mini-mart.  He his huge at 6'11 and about 300 pounds but Shaq is alot bigger..wow..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 24, 2009)

I sat next to Dr. Ruth Westheimer at a Paul Simon concert once. She's very, very small.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I sat next to Dr. Ruth Westheimer at a Paul Simon concert once. She's very, very small.



As is Paul Simon


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

I saw the Burger King King in a nightmare..


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I saw the Burger King King in a nightmare..



Some of those ads were disturbing.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I saw the Burger King King in a nightmare..



Was it after eating a Whopper?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Was it after eating a Whopper?



no I don't like Burger King..Wendys owns BK FWIW


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2009)

Working in the hotel biz as long as I did, I met my fair share of 

Musicians:

Lou Reed
Peter Frampton
Run....from Run DMC
Naz

also BBQ'd with Joe Perry and Steven Tyler as I was friends with Steven's nephew in HS

Athletes:

Mo Vaughn
Ray Bourque
Rico Petricelli
Louis Tiant
Entire 2004-2005 Boston Celtics team

Politicians:

Howard Dean
Andrew Carr
John McCain
Patrick Leahy
Bernie Sanders
Newt Gingrinch
Jim Douglas
Mit Romney
George Mitchell
Bill Clinton.....one I most enjoyed and got a nice photo of

Actors:

Goldie Hahn
Kate Hudson

Media Moguls:

Sumner Redstone


probably a bunch more in there that I'm forgetting.  I suppose that was one perk of working 6 days a week, nights, weekends and holidays for fourteen years.  I don't miss it......


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Steven Tyler



Also a little guy. I've bumped into him twice. Once at Ski Market, his kids were getting snowboards or something. And then at the movie theater in Kingston MA. He sat about 2 rows in front of me. My buddy who's 6'7" almost knocked him over coming out of the restroom (people "discovered" him so he was rushing out).


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2009)

Played golf with Ray Allen once - he's tall


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 25, 2009)

I once got an email from HPD ;-)


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 25, 2009)

On flights I've flown:

Dave Chappelle - seemed like a real nice guy, signed autographs and took pictures with people during the delay
Chris Burke - Corky from "Life Goes On" an 80's TV show
Ashley Judd - Hot
Darius Rucker - singer of Hootie and the Blowfish

I've also met Dave Navarro - guitarist of Jane's Addiction, he's a real small guy too.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Played golf with Ray Allen once - he's tall



Rick Fox walked into the ski shop I worked at (in Boston) and asked if we had bikes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm a celebrity at Blue mountain and even this guy thinks he's a celebrity as he journeys to stardom..

www.arthurkade.com


----------



## powhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

Met Henry Kissinger...actually cooked for him too..he was a speaker at some doctors luncheon...Secret Service agents actually watched me prepare his food  hes pretty short too

Seen Dee Snyder around a few times.....Bobby Vinton is my cousin  so ive seen him a bunch of times..Mickey Hart from the GD comming out of the Goodwin Hotel in Hartford


----------



## Greg (Jul 25, 2009)

Saw Paul Newman and a buch of drivers at an Indy car race (we had pit passes) many years ago. Met the junkyard dog as a kid. Can't think of any other sitings right now.


----------



## severine (Jul 25, 2009)

Let's see..it's been a while.

Kellie Martin (Becca from "Life Goes On") was in line behind me at the Metropolitan Museum of Art's gift shop with her boyfriend at the time, Scott Weinger (DJ's boyfriend Steve on "Full House").

There was somebody else but I can't think of it right now...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 25, 2009)

Been to a Fourth of July picnic at Lou Dobbs' house. Biggest cache of fireworks I've even seen in an individual's possession.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

Skied with Greg Blasko a few times


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 25, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Skied with Greg Blasko a few times



:lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 25, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Skied with Greg Blasko a few times



Is he smaller than you expected?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 25, 2009)

Living in Jackson all those years saw lots of celeb but I did spend a couple of days at Harrison Ford's place working, helped him do some chores like moving furniture. I was there to do a construction clean on his windows. His house was just built.  Really down to Earth, smokes lots of ganga. His ex-wife, Mellissa Matheson was there. Not a real looker but super nice.


----------



## amf (Jul 27, 2009)

Sheesh, I feel like I live in a cave... I would'nt know 90% of those people if I spilled a beer on 'em in a bar.


----------



## dmc (Jul 27, 2009)

I lived in NYC and even just skiing Hunter you get to see a ton of celebs...  I couldnt even begin to list...
You become celeb numb after a while...

Sat 2 people away from Jon Fishman(Phish drummer) at an Allman Brothers concert...  I didn't bug him...  He knew - I knew who he was...  But I left him alone...  He gave me a look like- thanks dude... funny..


----------



## dmc (Jul 27, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> On flights I've flown:
> 
> Dave Chappelle - seemed like a real nice guy, signed autographs and took pictures with people during the delay
> Chris Burke - Corky from "Life Goes On" an 80's TV show
> ...



Planes are a great place to celeb watch...
Had a chat with Rev. Run on a plane...    met or ignored others....


----------



## noski (Jul 27, 2009)

Tony Shalhoub (Monk) was in the MRV this weekend. We were at a local restaurant and in he walked- no one made a fuss. They just gave him his space.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 27, 2009)

dmc said:


> Planes are a great place to celeb watch...
> Had a chat with Rev. Run on a plane...    met or ignored others....



I was just watching Runs house this past weekend...who's house..Runs house..


----------



## dmc (Jul 27, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was just watching Runs house this past weekend...who's house..Runs house..



He was cool... We were walking onto the plane...  After 10 days in Vegas I was exhausted...
I said to him it's going to be "nice to get back to reality"...    He laughed..  Cause he WAS going back to reality... A reality show...


----------



## downhill04 (Jul 27, 2009)

I grew up in a small town about an hour north of NYC. For some reason there are a lot of celebs that have vacation homes there. I worked at a local market in town and Uma Thurman and Ethan Hawk would come in every Friday during the summer between 5:30-600. She was very nice!

James Earl Jones lived in the same town and had one of those huge original Hummers. He would run people off the road big time because he took up both lanes with that damn thing. He was very nice though and made a lot of appearances at town events.

I have seen both Cindy Crawford (VERY HOT) and Sally Jesse Raphael in passing a few times.

The funniest encounter was on a shuttle bus ride a couple years back. We hopped on the bus to take us from the airport to our hotel in Reno. There was a man with sunglasses sitting in the front seat looking out the window so that nobody could see his face. I sat down next to him and was like holy crap this is Danny Glover. My jaw must’ve dropped because he looked at me, put his finger up to his mouth and said “shhhhhh”. So I sat there for the ten minute ride and said nothing. We pull into the hotel he gets up before the bus stops, looks down and says “thanks man”, hopes off the bus before it stopped rolling and booked it into the hotel. As he was running into the hotel a woman in the back of our bus screams “Oh my god it Danny Glover!” Then everyone on the bus asked me if he said anything. It was pretty funny.


----------



## playoutside (Jul 27, 2009)

I can only think of some sports ones ... I know there are others, but not coming to me now.

Bill Walton - ran into him in an elevator near the Garden, not short
Robert Parrish - was standing in line behind me at the McDs near Fenway. Kid behind the counter looked right through me and said "Hello Mr Parrish" I turned around and sure enough...the Chief was right there...he is quite tall
Luis Tiant - watched a game with him in the Legends club at Fenway
Rico Petricelli, Joe Morgan, Johnny Pesky - they were our celebrity managers for a softball game a group of us played at Fenway


----------



## dmc (Jul 27, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> I grew up in a small town about an hour north of NYC. For some reason there are a lot of celebs that have vacation homes there. I worked at a local market in town and Uma Thurman and Ethan Hawk would come in every Friday during the summer between 5:30-600. She was very nice!



Uma sksi Hunter a lot... Her dad live in Woodstock..   People generally leave her alone...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 27, 2009)

Ran into both Steven Tyler and Rudy Guiliani @ the Waldorff on the same trip.
President Jerry Ford, Bobby Kennedy and several other pols during my career.

When i was a kid  met Ted Williams and Bill Haley and the Comets ( original rock n'rollers from the late 50's)


----------



## ccskier (Jul 29, 2009)

Between living in Stowe area and the Cape have met a bunch.  Kevin Mchale was my baketball coach at camp, watched my buddy throw judd nelson out of the woodshed in brewster,harry conick has a house in chatham (regular guy), pumped gas into drew bledsoes yellow porsche in high school,plenty of kennedys, had a beer with the king of queens, steve buschemi in stowe,  Used to stay at dr danger bob arnots place in stowe.  I think rico petricelli used to stay at stowehof when deadhead skier and I worked there.


----------



## Paul (Jul 29, 2009)

Funny that I mentioned working-out with Bob Backlund, since it's recent. But I spent my Summers growing-up in Westbrook and Old Saybrook, CT. My family was friendly with Art Carney who had a house on the beach. Went there a few times. My folks were friends with his son, Paul, who provided the entertainment at my aunt's wedding. (He sings and plays piano). 

I also used to go grocery shopping for my Grandfather who lived in O.S. down the road from Fenwick. I used to see Kate Hepburn in Mitchell's grocery store and in Walt's Pharmacy. As famous as she was, she was just another resident there, especially in the off-season.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 30, 2009)

ccskier said:


> harry conick has a house in chatham (regular guy)



His sister was stationed in the Army with me. Nice girl. He came out and played in the base church. This was right before he got really famous (When Harry met Sally came out). It was early on a sunday morning and had partied too hard the night before and blew it off.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 30, 2009)

Steve Wright was in the restaurant two winters ago with his family

Won a contest to the NHL All Star Game at the Fleetcenter in 1996, with Opie and Anthony in their early years at WAAF..... limo, food, booze all included....that was a long night!

Met Bobby Orr when I was caddy at the Weston Country Club

After The Cult Performed In Worcester (2001), I made my way to the stage door after the show and asked Ian Astbury to sign my ticket, which he did, he was really cool!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 30, 2009)

*earlier in life and in ~2002*

Spent a few years in bartending and hotel biz in Albany, NY area so saw a few.  Maybe wouldn't label as _celebrity_, but in ~August of 2002, when around Portland Maine area...driving in the late afternoon commute..was in next lane adjacent to John DeLorian...could tell instantly it was him.


----------



## Paul (Jul 30, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Steve Wright was in the restaurant two winters ago with his family
> 
> 
> After The Cult Performed In Worcester (2001), I made my way to the stage door after the show and asked Ian Astbury to sign my ticket, which he did, he was really cool!



My brother used to hang with Steven on Block Island every 4th.

Ian Astbury ROCKS!!


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

bump for effect


----------

